# Holy Crap this weekend!!!!



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sitting down to a trigger/ grouper dinner and thought I would post a report as the wife finishes cooking. 

The water was awesome. I could see my bait down to 60 feet below the boat. Fish clearing the water everywhere. 

Spent 2 days out with the wife. Left Saturday late, ran out to a few trigger numbers and locked em' in. She started yanking them up one after another. The 14" fork is a hard number to meet but she did great. Had to let a few go but got enough. Went in to Ft. McRee to sleep the night and picked a quiet spot till some boat with their anchor dropped 3 feet from the pulpit started drifting toward us. I offered advice they took and they set in. Then spent the whole night acting like drunk girls. If I was their parents I would be so embarrassed. All we hear was them right beside the boat laughing like sponge bob about glimmering lights. They were drunk and ????

Anyway, left early to the edge. It was alive. Hooked into a lot of grouper that we had to let go home. Then some scamp we took home. Got one hook up that pulled our 28 McKee around as I pulled him up. 10 feet from the boat, he straightened the hook out. Couldn't have kept him anyway so better he had a story to tell than me. 

We were both wore out from the 200' drops and decided to head north. Hit a few spots and as soon as we got on them we were circled by people punching on their chart plotters. That got old quick. I have radar overlay and saw them coming and drifted off so they will waste gas looking for it. 

Ran back in to building seas but the boat took it as flat calm. Got home, cleaned the motors and boat, then the fish. 

I think she is done now...gonna eat and sleep!

Pics Added!!!

Cool turtle we found in a weed line. Saw one that looked just like it the day before. Very cool to see.








Cool picture of the boat at night setting up for a little sleep.








April driving the boat, "I was a little scared at first cause it is bigger than I am use to." LOL heard that before.









April killing the Trigger. She would bring them up 2 at a time.








Another keeper. Tons of 13.5 inch but we found a few 14"+








Nice sunset Saturday Night







April with dinner before she cleaned and cooked em.









Wonderful weekend with my beautiful wife in the beautiful Gulf of Mexico! I couldn't ask for a better weekend. I'm a lucky man!!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like a blast! We had some divers set anchor i kid you not 5 foot off of our bow Saturday on a public live bottom.... whole damn ocean and they picked 5ft off our bow. We decided to pick up and move since our bite stopped about the time they went down and we pulled up their anchor with ours... needless to say we were a bit livid. People just don't know respect and common courtesy on the water anymore.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like you and the wife had a wonderful time. Love it when the sea comes alive in a nice way and fish is in the cooler. Sucks about the Lil Sq Pants ya'll had next to you at night. Where are the Pictures? And BigRed38 that does SUCK...some people are disrespectful of others...divers or not. No one should put a boat that close to another.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Next time a boat load of drunk and ? girls come partying next to you please give me a call, i want to drink and ? with them.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Pink- they were not girls. It was 4 boys, drunk and acting like girls. I'll call you if ya want though.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Pics addes!


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Lucky - lucky - lucky


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

looks like a great weekend!
with a great 1st mate:thumbup:

trigger mmmm


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and nice pics. it was a beautiful weekend out there.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

wow awsome boat too man .... i got in late friday ... didnt fish saturday - but hit it sunday and monday. Grouper and trigger ... my two fav fish ... some one took my darn anchor off my boat and all my live bait sat nite.... aholes are every where


----------

